# سیستم عامل ها > سیستم عامل های آزاد > توسعه‌ی لینوکس و نرم افزارهای آزاد > سوال: لپ تاپ برای برنامه نویسی ؟؟؟؟

## M E H D I

با سلام ..
اول از همه شرمنده اگه جای خوبی رو برای این سوالم پیدا نکردم .
من می خواستم یه APPLE MACBOOK PRO MB985 LL/A بگیرم ، به نظرتون خوبه .
سیسم عامل مکینتاش چطوره ؟

چه لپ تابی برای برنامه نویسی خوبه ؟
یه لپ تاپ می خوام ، خوش دست باشه ، یعنی موقع تایپ کردن دست اذیت نشه ، رو مانیتورش نور نیفته و از همه مهمتر داغ نکنه ( داغ نشه یعنی حداقل کم داغ بشه) .

به نظر تون اگه همین اپل رو بگیرم و روش سون نصب کنم خوبه یا یه سونی بگیرم .
نظرتون چیه ؟

----------


## UltraZoom

> چه لپ تابی برای برنامه نویسی خوبه ؟


مک اصلا برای برنامه نویسی توصیه نمی شه و اصولا بیشتر گرافیست ها به این لپ تاپ گرایش دارند .



> به نظر تون اگه همین اپل رو بگیرم و روش سون نصب کنم خوبه یا یه سونی بگیرم .


چرا آدم باید بیاد یک لپ تاپی بگیره که در اصل برای مک بهینه شده و ارزش واقعی اش اینه که مک روش نصب هست . بعد بیاد مک رو پاک کنه بره روش ویندوز بریزه .  شما همون سونی بگیر . یقینا خیلی بهتر از مک هست .

----------


## M E H D I

> چرا آدم باید بیاد یک لپ تاپی بگیره که در اصل برای مک بهینه شده و ارزش واقعی اش اینه که مک روش نصب هست . بعد بیاد مک رو پاک کنه بره روش ویندوز بریزه .  شما همون سونی بگیر . یقینا خیلی بهتر از مک هست .


یه مدل خاص با اون شرایط بالا که گفتم چیه ؟

----------


## Parham.D

این سوال من هم هست که اساسا چه لپ تاپی (یا حتی پی سی) برای برنامه نویسی مناسب هست؟ فقط سی پی یو و حافظه رم مهم هستند؟ مثلا در سی پی یو، سرعت آن مهم هست یا باید کش بالایی هم داشته باشه؟ یا چه نوع رمی برای پردازشهای سریع تر و بهتر مناسب هست؟ 

ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید. . .

----------


## mehdi5106

دوست عزیز من یک سری مدل از مارکهای مختلف جمع آوری کردم که هنوز خودم هم به نتیجه درست نرسیدم .اما به ترتیبتی که تمایل به خرید دارم رو در پائین آوردم.
همه لپ تاپ های خوبی هستند .همه 6 مگا کش و CPU بالای 2.6 هستند و ...
خودتون برای آگاهی از سایر امکانات آنها جستجو نمائید.

SONY VAIO FW 490 JGB
SONY VAIO FW 590 FPB
SONY VAIO AW 310DH PLUS-A
SONY VAIO AW 310DH PLUS-B
SONY VAIO FW 468 JH
SONY VAIO CX 1-KGX
SONY VAIO CW 1-JGX

DELL STUDIO 1747
DELL STUDIO 1555 PRO A7
DELL XPS 1730
DELL LATITUDE E6500
DELL LATITUDE E6400 CORE 2 DOU 2.93
DELL STUDIO 1557 BY (8MB CACHE)

IBM LENOVO SL500 W3H
IBM LENOVO SL500 W2Y
IBM LENOVO SL300 A38

----------


## Bayazee

> مک اصلا برای برنامه نویسی توصیه نمی شه و اصولا بیشتر گرافیست ها به این لپ تاپ گرایش دارند .
> .


دلیل این حرفتون چی هست ؟
احتمالا شما برنامه نویسی رو فقط برنامه نویسی ویندوزی اونم با ویژال استدیو می دونید !!
اکثر این فیلم ها و کارای گرافیکی هم بصورت مستقیم یا غیر مستقیم با برنامه نویسی در ارتباط هست.
همین الان من مک بوک دارم و از اسنو لئوپارد استفاده می کنم و شغل بنده هم برنامه نویسی هست و بسیار هم راضی بودم

----------


## UltraZoom

> احتمالا شما برنامه نویسی رو فقط برنامه نویسی ویندوزی اونم با ویژال استدیو می دونید !!


حرف نادرستی است .
 شما تقریبا با هر گرایشی بخواهید برنامه نویسی کنید . ویندوز پاسخگوی شماست . اما این امر در مورد مک و لینوکس صادق نیست . به جرات می توان گفت این دو سیستم عامل حداقل از .net پشتیبانی درستی به عمل نمی آورند . پروژه مونو هم که همیشه عقب تر از آن چیزی است که باید باشد . 
می بینید که در حمایت از پلتفرم ها و زبان های برنامه نویسی ویندوز چیزی از شما دریغ نمی کند . من خودم برنامه نویس Action Script و ColdFusion گرایش اصلیم است و برنامه نویسی را فقط وژیال استودیو نمی دونم
--------------------------------------
در مجموع شما هزینه نسبت به امکاناتی را که در حیطه برنامه نویسی  ، از مک دریافت می کنید سطح نازلی دارد .

----------


## Parham.D

دوستان ما که دعوا نداریم و بحث بر سر سخت افزار هست نه نرم افزار!! اگر اشتباه نکنم امروزه میشه هر نرم افزاری را بر روی هر سخت افزاری نصب کرد. 

زمان خرید PC یا لپ تاپ سوال میشه که برای چه کاری می‏خواهی؟ بازی، کار گرافیکی، کارهای معمولی اداری، مهندسی، کدام یک؟ 

یک بار سوال کردم از فروشنده لپ تاپ که برای برنامه نویسی سخت افزار و یا مدل خاصی در نظر دارید، و فروشنده گفت در دسته مهندسی قرار میگیره!! لپ تاپ های مهندسی ظاهرا باید سی پی یو و رم قوی و زیاد داشته باشند، مقاوم باشند، پورتهای زیادی داشته باشند، زود داغ نکنند، مقاوم باشند و باطری با طول عمر زیاد داشته باشند. شاید به این دلیل که باید زیاد حمل بشوند و ساعات زیادی روشن بمانند. یکی از فامیل که مهندس ژئوفیزیک هست به دنبال یک لپ تاپ بود که دقیقا بشود در بیابان از آن استفاده کرد و بهترین را Dell یافت که از همه مقاوم تر و سخت جان تر هست. 

حالا شما قبول دارید که برای برنامه نویسی هم باید از لپ تاپ های مهندسی استفاده کرد؟ مگر برنامه نویسها در بیابان کدنوسی میکنند؟؟

----------


## Cold.82

دوست عزیز این را ببینید 

http://www.digikala.com/Reviews/Note...-Studio-1555-A

قیمتش بسیار مناسبه

----------


## UltraZoom

> لپ تاپ های مهندسی ظاهرا باید سی پی یو و رم قوی و زیاد داشته باشند، مقاوم باشند، پورتهای زیادی داشته باشند، زود داغ نکنند، مقاوم باشند و باطری با طول عمر زیاد داشته باشند.


بزای همین سراغ مک نرو



> و بهترین را Dell یافت که از همه مقاوم تر و سخت جان تر هست


این تفکر درست نیست . هر شرکتی رده محصولات مقاومی داره که برای افرادی مثل شما ساخته شده است . طبق آماری که الان یادم نیست چه شرکتی اعلام کرده بود لپ تاپ های دل میزان خرابیشون از سونی بیشتره .

----------


## YourWorldToday

دوستان فکر می کنید یه لپ تاپ با پردازنده 2.2 و  رم 4 برای ویندوز 7 و ویژال استدیو 2010 مناسبه

----------


## مرتضی پیروزی

سلام
رمش خیلی خوبه فقط اگه DDR3 باشه خیلی بهتره.سی پی یو هم خوبه ولی حتما به کش اون
توجه کن که بالا باشه.چون فقط اونو واسه VS نمیخری کارای دیگه هم قراره
باهش بکنی.
موفق باشی

----------


## #target

یک نگاهی به این بندازین
http://www.maadiran.com/Persian/Prod...ht=1050&ID=110
HP DV6-2020ev
Intel Core i7-720QM  1.60~2.8 GHz- L2 cache 6 MB 
RAM : 4GB DDR3
NVIDIA GeForce GT 230M 1GB Non-Shared
HDD : 500GB
Monitor : 15.6inch

----------


## koorosh4

توای این بحث ها چیزای جالبی گفته شده . اما نظر من اینه که اپل سیستمیه گرون و اگه برای برنامه نویسی فقط میخوای به صرفه نیست . سیستم عامل اپل برای گرافست ها و کسایی که میخوان از دست ویروس دور باشن واقعا بهترین گزینه هست . از نظر سخت افزاری هیچ مشکلی برات ایجاد نمیکنه و قدرت ساپورت نرم افزار های روز رو داره . فقط همونطور که گفتم قیمتش بالاست . 
از نظر کش هم که برادرمون فرمودند مشکل نداره و گمانم کشش 6باشه اگه اشتب نکنم . 
حالا میل خودته میخوای بخری یا نه .

----------


## salehmehri

ببخشید من بین لپ تاپ های سونی و اچ پی نمی دونم کدوم رو انتخاب کنم 
خیلی ها میگن اچ پی تو خدمات کامپیوتری حرف اول رو میزنه 
این درسته؟
خواهش می کنم که جوابم رو بدید :گیج:

----------


## Felony

من ماه پیش یک Dell 1555 با گارانتی زیگورات خریدم با کانفیگ زیر و فوق العاده ازش راضی هستم  همه کاری هم باهاش انجام میدم و از نظر سرعت هیچ مشکلی نداره :

Dell1555

Ram 4 GB DDR 2
CPU Intel Core 2 Dou T9600 , 2.8 GHZ , 6 MB 
HDD 500
LED 15.6
VGA 4750 ATI

----------


## securelinprog

به نظر من یا Toshiba بگیر یا SONY ولی اگر Toshiba بگیری خیلی خیلی بهتره.

----------

